

PooleApp – A free, hosted data store for your static sites - stevejalim
http://pooleapp.com/

======
phil_hawksworth
An example usage of this service is baking comments directly into your static
sites via a build tool like Gulp or Grunt.

Explained in more details here: [http://hawksworx.com/blog/adding-a-static-
comments-system-to...](http://hawksworx.com/blog/adding-a-static-comments-
system-to-my-jekyll-build/)

------
opless
The website needs a bit of a proof-reading.

[http://pooleapp.com/about/#price](http://pooleapp.com/about/#price) "All data
remains yours. You can always downlaod all of the data from your forms"

~~~
phil_hawksworth
Ooh thanks. Fixed.

